# Graham Rixon



## Walter Clarke (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone heard of Graham Rixon. Engineer with Shaw Saville early 70's Came from High Wycombe I believe. Met at Poplar College London but lost touch around 1978.(Thumb)


----------

